# 发帖指引-新来请看 | 發帖指引-新來請看

## EricHsu

edit:

版内发帖提问前请务必先看过文档收藏夹, 也许里面的帖子就有你想要的答案  :Smile: 

- eric.20050909

发帖指引 | 發帖指引

By Nitro

英文原帖: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=525

我相信许多朋友已经注意到 Gentoo 用户群的爆炸性增长, 由此带来的是本论坛以及其他支持论坛的迅速膨胀. 为了尽力让论坛本身保持组织良好, 我给出如下数条发帖指引:

1. 具备常识 (Use common sense) - 有些东西并没有在下面清楚列出, 但这并不意味着它们就是 OK 的. 在发帖, 回帖以及浏览论坛时, 请具备常识且保持良好的  网络社交礼节 (Netiquette). 这包括如下方面:

	. 请勿为了增加发帖数而发帖

	. 请勿发垃圾帖 (SPAM)

	. 请勿以个人信息方式向其他用户发垃圾信息

	垃圾 (SPAM) 包括未经同意的发信. 就算你是用了数小时才发出去数百条个人信息, 这仍是垃圾.

2. 请确保你的问题没在别的地方被回答过 - Gentoo Linux 在 gentoo.org 上有良好归档的大量信息, 但不少用户似乎都把它们忽略而过. 我已给出一些有用的链接集合以帮助各位, 请看

常用 Gentoo 网址列表

3. 发帖前请先搜索 - 遇到问题时请先试着使用网站的搜索功能, 其后再考虑开新帖. 很可能的情况是, 基于论坛的迅速成长, 你的问题兴许已被解决或有类似的问题 (已被提出). 先搜索有助于你的问题更快得到解决, 也利于大家集中精力注意力到新的问题上.

4. 请附上记录和执行过的命令列表 - 如果大家都不知道问题之所在, 不知道你的错误因何而致, 那么谁都帮不了你. 提供这些信息将极大地方便大家对你施以援手, 且利于我们更快更容易地诊断你的问题.

5. 选择一个好题目 - 请勿使用诸如 "求救! 我是 gentoo 新手!" 这样没人乐意看到的题目. 请在题目中扼要地说出你的问题, 随后在帖子里深入细致地给以阐述. 请在帖子中复述 (repeat) 你的问题, 这可以让一切更加清晰. 请避免使用 "如题" 这类字眼. 一个好的标题应该象这样 "我运行某某程序时 X 总崩溃".

6. 请尽量使用 BBCodes - BBCodes 可极大增加文章的可读性. 请访问如下链接以了解更多信息:

BBCodes 代码说明

7. 向帮助过你的人致谢 - 如果你提出问题且得到了别人的帮助, 请至少回帖说一声简单的谢谢, 或告诉帮助过你的人, 他们的建议可行且你对此非常感激.

8. 请勿打击别人 (No bashing) - 如果有人发帖说他们遇到某些问题, 请勿简单地说他们错了, 不该使用某个程序而应听从你的劝诫云云. 应该做的是, 请为他们提供能支持你的建议的事实或意见, 给他们以正向的, 积极的回馈, 尽可能避免责难他人.

9. 请围绕主题 - 例如你正在回复关于 iptables 的一些内容, 有人提到 KDE 下某个相关的配置工具, 这时请围绕中心而不要岔题去谈 KDE. 开新帖时, 如果旧帖中还有相关信息, 那就请在新帖中给出到旧帖的链接.

10. 请勿人身攻击 - 本论坛不是一个让你因某人做了某事而攻击他/她的地方. 要攻击那就请到别处去 (最好是, get over it). 我们在此已敬告过你. 但愿这不会是一个问题.

11. 请勿进行非法活动 - 请勿在本论坛讨论诸如破解软件, 入侵网站之类的非法活动. 尽管这些活动在一些国家未必非法, 但是, 由于我们的服务器放在美国, 因此, 我们必须遵守美国的法律. 如果我们允许在论坛上讨论这些非法活动, 将给 Gentoo 项目带来不必要的法律上的麻烦. 因此, 任何涉及非法活动 (以美国法律为准) 的帖子将被立即删除而不进行任何通知.

12. 请勿重复发帖 - 请勿在多个版面发同一帖子. 如此重复发帖将影响论坛的秩序且让其他用户在使用诸如搜索功能时更加困难. 如果你觉得你的问题在几个版面都可以发, 那么请挑出最合适的一个版面并发到那里. 如果你希望移动你的帖子, 则请给总版主发信.

13. 提问的智慧 - 如果你是网络新手, 论坛新手, Linux 新手, 或说你不清楚应该问何种问题或提问时应该如何表述方为之恰当, 那么请阅读 "提问的智慧" (英文原版 | 简体中文 | 繁体中文) 以及 "如何有效地报告错误" (英文原版 | 简体中文 | 繁体中文). 它们覆盖了与本指引一致的许多要点, 但它们的叙述更为深入且提供了细致的阐释与建议.

14. 控制图片大小 - 如果你使用头像或在签名档中引用了图像, 那么请留意以下指引:

	. 头像大小请勿超过 80x80 象素

	. 头像与签名档中的图片加起来的总大小请勿超过 14k

	. 签名档图片应保持合理宽度且高度勿超过 80 象素

	. 我们保留删除问题图片 (攻击性的, 让人讨厌的, 或包含有问题的内容的) 的权利

15. 职位广告 - 请阅读这个 FAQ: FO5: 职位广告的发帖指引. 请务必只发与 Gentoo 相关的职位. 不允许发个人简历或履历. 注: Gentoo Linux 与这些职位广告无关.

请不时查看本帖以了解更新.

非常感谢!

- 20041213: Initial Simplified Chinese Version By EricHsu

Edits:

- Eric.20050213: 改正错别字 "贴"! 应该是 "帖"...

- Eric.20041214: 根据 Akar 的翻译建议修订完未译部分, BiG Thanks to Akar  :Wink:  大家发现有翻译不当或需要改进的地方, 请一定跟帖提出  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricHsu

发帖指引之个人心得版

By EricHsu

细心的朋友会发现, gentoo 论坛的讨论气氛非常好, 因为大家都遵循着某种约定俗成心照不宣的规则, 其中很多都在上面的 "发帖指引" 里覆盖了, 下面我再把自己感受到的一些规则补充说明一下 :Smile: 

1. 仅针对性引用你要回复的内容:

请不要一口气把对方帖子全部引用到你的回复里, 然后在下面写你的回复, 这会极大地降低你的回复的可读性, 其他朋友在浏览整个帖子的时候, 会觉得非常头疼, 尤其是网络速度慢的朋友, 同样的内容不仅在原帖里要载入一次, 你的回复里又载入一次...

所以, 请仅仅针对引起你要回复的内容引用过来, 然后在引用的内容下面写你的回复. 简单的做法就是点原帖的 "引用", 然后在回复的文本框里删除掉不必要的内容.

2. 请不要交织回复:

也就是不要反复地 "引用 | 回复 | 引用 | 回复...", 尽力避免如下的情况:

 *C wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *B wrote:*   
> 
>  *A wrote:*   
> ...

 

这样讨论出来的帖子同样可读性极差, 所以请大家留心 :Smile: 

3. 请尽量使用表情符号

同一句话在不同表情下说出来的意思是不一样的, 网络上谁也看不见谁, 谁也不知道对方在说某句话时实际是什么样一个心情, 打算表达怎样一个意思, 有时一个笑脸  :Smile:  符号就可以避免很多很多的误会, 所以请不要吝惜在发帖时点一下左边的表情符号, 这样大家看你的帖子的时候也会感同身受地体会你的心情  :Very Happy: 

4. 请保持所引用的错误/配置/命令等信息的简短

发帖指引里说到 "请附上记录和执行过的命令列表", 但这不意味着就应该把整篇 xorg.conf 或数十行的编译输出信息都引用到你的帖子里, 这样的帖子看起来一是冗长乏味, 二则重点不清.

个人建议是, 尽可能只贴出最重要的几行, 比如编译错误, 通常倒数 5 行就是关键的错误信息, 就算英文再不中用, 至少能看出来哪几行是 "Error" 开头吧  :Wink: 

如果实在需要贴出 xorg.conf 这样多的内容 (有时想帮你的人会要求你贴), 这时最好的作法是: 将你的 xorg.conf 上传到网上某个服务器上, 然后在帖子里给出一行链接, 这样想帮你的人可以看到, 帮不了你的人在浏览帖子时也不会头疼  :Smile: 

5. 请精简标题

发帖时标题不必带上 "请问一个问题" 或是 "求助" 这样的字眼, 只需把你的题目组织成一个问句, 然后带上问号, 那么大家就都明白了 :Smile: 

而且由于标题长度是有限制的, 省下的字可以让你写多几个关键字, 便于想帮助你的人迅速发现你的帖子  :Smile: 

6. 请保持 "安静"

标题中的叹号个数与你的问题得以解决的可能性并非成正比关系. 遇到问题谁都着急, 但着急与激动对问题的解决没有任何帮助, 所以, 请尽量不要在标题里使用叹号, 以平静的心态耐心等候别人的帮助. (Gentoo 论坛中如果有人以全部大写字母的形式为标题发帖, 会得到 "Please don't shout" 的建议, 如此帖与此帖)

Edits:

- Eric.200412131649:

 . 添加第 4 点

- Eric.200412141223:

 . 添加第 5 点

- Eric.200412152002:

 . 添加第 6 点

----------

## akar

發貼指引 -- 繁體字版 （基於 EricHsu的簡體字版）  :Smile: 

By Nitro

英文原貼: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=525

我相信許多朋友已經注意到 Gentoo 用戶群的爆炸性增長, 由此帶來的是本論壇以及其他支持論壇的迅速膨脹. 為了盡力讓論壇本身保持組織良好, 我給出如下數條發貼指引:

1. 具備常識 (Use common sense) - 即使有一些不在以下指引清楚列明的，也不代表就是好的。 在發貼, 回貼以及瀏覽論壇時, 請使用一般常識以及僅記時常保持良好的 網絡上的社交禮節(Netiquette). 這包括如下方面:

. 請勿為了增加發貼數而發貼

. 請勿發垃圾貼 (SPAM)

. 請勿以個人信息方式向其他用戶發垃圾信息

垃圾 (SPAM) 包括未經同意的發信. 就算你是用了數小時才發出去數百條個人信息, 這仍是垃圾.

2. 請確保你的問題沒在別的地方被回答過 - Gentoo Linux 在 gentoo.org 上有良好歸檔的大量信息, 但不少用戶似乎都把它們忽略而過. 我已給出一些有用的鏈接集合以幫助各位, 請看

常用Gentoo網址列表

3. 發貼前請先搜索 - 遇到問題時請先試著使用網站的搜索功能, 其後再考慮開新帖. 很可能的情況是, 基于論壇的迅速成長, 你的問題或許已被解決或有類似的問題 (已被提出). 先搜索有助于你的問題更快得到解決, 也利于大家集中精力注意力到更新的問題上.

4. 請附上記錄和執行過的命令列表 - 如果大家都不知道問題之所在, 不知道你的錯誤因何而致, 那麼誰都幫不了你. 提供這些信息將極大地方便大家對你施以援手, 且利于我們更快更容易地診斷你的問題.

5. 選擇一個好題目 - 請勿使用諸如 "求救! 我是 gentoo 新手!" 這樣沒人樂意看到的題目. 請在題目中扼要地說出你的問題, 隨後在帖子里深入細致地給以闡述. 請在帖子中復述 (repeat) 你的問題, 這可以讓一切更加清晰. 請避免使用 "如題" 這類字眼. 一個好的標題應該象這樣 "我運行某某程序時 X 總崩潰".

6. 請盡量使用 BBCodes - BBCodes 可極大增加文章的可讀性. 請訪問如下鏈接以了解更多信息:

BBCode 代碼說明

7. 向幫助過你的人致謝 - 如果你提出問題且得到了別人的幫助, 請至少回貼說一聲簡單的謝謝, 或告訴幫助過你的人, 他們的建議可行且你對此非常感激.

8. 請勿打擊別人 (No bashing) - 如果有人發貼說他們遇到某些問題, 請勿簡單地說他們錯了, 不該使用某個程序而應聽從你的勸誡云云. 應該做的是, 請為他們提供能支持你的建議的事實或意見, 給他們以正向的, 積極的回饋, 盡可能避免責難他人.

9. 請圍繞主題 - 例如你正在回復關于 iptables 的一些內容, 有人提到 KDE 下某個相關的配置工具, 這時請圍繞中心而不要岔題去談 KDE. 開新帖時, 如果舊貼中還有相關信息, 那就請在新帖中給出到舊貼的鏈接.

10. 請勿人身攻擊 - 本論壇不是一個讓你因某人做了某事而攻擊他/她的地方. 要攻擊那就請到別處去 (最好是, get over it). 我們在此已敬告過你. 但願這不會是一個問題.

11. 請勿進行非法活動 - 請勿在本論壇討論諸如破解軟件, 入侵網站之類的非法活動. 盡管這些活動在一些國家未必非法, 但是, 由于我們的服務器放在美國, 因此, 我們必須遵守美國的法律. 如果我們允許在論壇上討論這些非法活動, 將給 Gentoo 項目帶來不必要的法律上的麻煩. 因此, 任何涉及非法活動 (以美國法律為准) 的帖子將被立即刪除而不進行任何通知.

12. 請勿重復發貼 - 請勿在多個版面發同一帖子. 如此重復發貼將影響論壇的秩序且讓其他用戶在使用諸如搜索功能時更加困難. 如果你覺得你的問題在幾個版面都可以發, 那麼請挑出最合適的一個版面並發到那里. 如果你希望移動你的帖子, 則請給總版主發信.

13. 提問的智慧 - 如果你是網絡新手, 論壇新手, Linux 新手, 或說你不清楚應該問何種問題或提問時應該如何表述方為之恰當, 那麼請閱讀 "提問的智慧" (英文原版 | 簡體中文 | 繁體中文) 以及 "如何有效地報告錯誤" (英文原版 | 簡體中文 | 繁體中文).  它們覆蓋了與本指引一致的許多要點, 但它們的敘述更為深入且提供了細致的闡釋與建議.

14. 控制圖片大小 - 如果你使用頭像或在簽名檔中引用了圖像, 那麼請留意以下指引:

. 頭像大小請勿超過 80x80 象素

. 頭像與簽名檔中的圖片加起來的總大小請勿超過 14k

. 簽名檔圖片應保持合理寬度且高度勿超過 80 象素

. 我們保留刪除問題圖片 (攻擊性的, 讓人討厭的, 或包含有問題的內容的) 的權利

15. 職位廣告 - 請閱讀這個 FAQ: FO5: 職位廣告的發貼指引. 職位空缺的廣告請務必只是和Gentoo Linux有關的。 不允許發個人簡歷或履歷. 注: Gentoo Linux 與這些職位廣告無關.

請不時查看本貼以了解更新.

非常感謝!

- 20041213: Initial Simplified Chinese Version By EricHsu

- 20041213: Initial Traditional Chinese Version By AkarChen

----------

## bones7456

这里太安静了,不好,4年了,都没人回复,所以我硬是要回一个.   :Laughing: 

----------

## QTTg

我也来一个！嘻嘻......新来的  报个到  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dannyliu

8年了，第三个  :Laughing: 

----------

## fivemeat

既然这样，那算我一个，报个道。

----------

## c_yiyi

回一个，自己新人，但是英文有点太差了

----------

## xiaoran_gentoo

哇哈，gentoo还在编译中。。。 新人一枚  :Smile: 

----------

## olutyo

第九个念头  我还是第七个回复

----------

## Mushrooms

第十个，哇哈哈，  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jack9603301

这里还有人么？

----------

